# Utah lake carp removal meeting 6-3



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I got this today and thought I would pass it along. I probably can't make this one, but it should be quite informative for interested parties. Many of the questions that have come up in recent threads should be covered here.

Wednesday, June 3, 2009, 5:00 - 7:00 pm
Orem Junior High School, 765 North 600 West Orem, Utah
5:00 - 5:10 Sign-in and exhibits
5:10 - 5:40 Formal presentation
5:40 - 7:00 Experts, exhibits and comment forms

You are invited to attend a public scoping meeting to learn about
the June Sucker Recovery Implementation Program's proposed carp
removal program and to provide input for the preparation of the
Environmental Assessment.

There are currently 7-8 million adult-size common carp in Utah Lake, which
represents over 90 percent of the fish weight in the lake. Carp have been blamed
for loss of water clarity and biodiversity and are believed to have significantly
altered Utah Lake's ecosystem. Additionally, carp compete with native fish
for food and habitat, and prey upon young fish and eggs. Scientific studies 
indicate that removing 75 percent of the carp population is necessary to allow
rooted aquatic vegetation to reestablish, thereby stabilizing bottom substrates,
providing cover for young fish from predation, reducing turbidity and reducing
phosphorous availability in the lake. Studies have also determined that a reduc-
tion of approximately 5 million pounds of carp annually for six years will achieve
the 75 percent reduction. The proposed carp removal program will mechanically
remove the targeted number of carp from Utah Lake and dispose/market them.

We look forward to seeing you at the meeting.
.
For more information: 801.364.0088 x104 or visit www.junesuckerrecovery.org


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I tried to make it but work got busy right when I was headed that way... Can you give us an overview of the meeting catherder? (that does kinda hurt when ya say it :wink: .45)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I tried to make it but work got busy right when I was headed that way... Can you give us an overview of the meeting catherder? (that does kinda hurt when ya say it :wink: .45)


I wasn't able to go to this one either. Over on BFT, there is a thread that has a report about the meeting from an attendee. It didn't sound like there were any dramatic new proposals or findings. They did have a segment where the Loy's (the commercial netters) explained their operation. Based on previous threads here, this would have been of interest to many members.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I missed this post. I would have liked to have gone to this. 

My big question, if (big if), they can actually achieve their goal and reduce the carp population by that much, how are they going to prevent the carp from re-establishing their population?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I tried to make it but work got busy right when I was headed that way... Can you give us an overview of the meeting catherder? *(that does kinda hurt when ya say it :wink: .45)*


Hurts just thinking about it....they don't give you morphine for that stuff ....


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

RnF said:


> I missed this post. I would have liked to have gone to this.
> 
> My big question, if (big if), they can actually achieve their goal and reduce the carp population by that much, how are they going to prevent the carp from re-establishing their population?


Again, I missed this meeting so I don't know if the biologists had any newer info, but the plan has been for continued periodic maintenance netting to be done down the road to keep the carp levels at a low enough level to maintain the improved habitat. Much of what was discussed Wednesday night will also be presented at Utah Lake State Park tomorrow at the Utah Lake Festival. It is from 10 Am to 2 PM. There will be a fishing contest and other attractions for both kids and adults. Check it out!



.45 said:


> USMARINEhuntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to make it but work got busy right when I was headed that way... Can you give us an overview of the meeting catherder? *(that does kinda hurt when ya say it :wink: .45)*
> ...


Alright, the burning sensation going on around here regarding my screen name is getting heart wrenching. Such a pity to see grown men whimper like this. -)O(- 45, YOU are a mod, why don't you change it to Cat herder (with a space), which was my original intention anyway. I still want to be let into the confidential clubhouse so I can participate in the Lucky craft tirade threads though. :lol:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I just got PDF copies of a large part of the presentation from the 3rd as well as public comment form files and summaries or the informational displays. If anyone is interested in this material, PM me an email address and I can forward this to you.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I just got PDF copies of a large part of the presentation from the 3rd as well as public comment form files and summaries or the informational displays. If anyone is interested in this material, PM me an email address and I can forward this to you.


I uploaded the PDF files for you Catherder. Thanks for the information, it's what I was looking for.

This is the time line for implementation

*The Timeline*
Step One: Public Scoping Meeting, June 3, 2009 - COMPLETE
Step Two: Review and incorporate public comments, June-July 2009
Step Three: Draft the Environmental Assessment document, July 2009
Step Four: Final Environmental Assessment, August 2009
Step Five: US Fish and Wildlife decision, August 2009
Step Six: Project initiation, August 2009

*Comments need to be submitted by June 17th, 2009*

Carp Removal Scoping Presentation

June Information Boards

Comment Form


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks RnF! 

I tried to do that last evening, but I guess I didn't have my computer mojo going and couldn't get it to work properly.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I'v been working in Vegas the last few months. That place sucks. Anyway, the lead story on the news one day last week was the Carp die off in Lake Mojave and how all the idiots in Vegas are upset about it because they like to feed them popcorn at the docks. Did I mention how bad Vegas sucks. They hope and prey it don't spread to lake Mead. Turns out they are dying from a form of Carp Herpes, yes I said, Carp Herpes. Koi Herpes is what they call it. It doesn't affect any other species of fish. Seems to me if someone went down and got a few infected Carp and dumped them in Utah Lake, Carp would start dying by the thousands like in Lake Mojave.


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

Bio warfare against the Carp infestation... I love it. I say kill them all.

Hounddog


----------

